# Candle meditation



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Anyone tried this? I think this might be a useful tool, better then regular meditation where it's so easy to drift and lose focus. i will be trying this out.

http://www.the-guided-meditation-site.com/candle-meditation.html


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There was a study in patients with panic disorder where they induced depersonalization by making them stare at a dot in the wall. "Candle Meditation" seems to be the same thing, so I think it's not a good idea.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> There was a study in patients with panic disorder where they induced depersonalization by making them stare at a dot in the wall. "Candle Meditation" seems to be the same thing, so I think it's not a good idea.


How about you try it before you start knocking it?

The study in patients with panic disorder is hardly relatable to dp.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Pondererer said:


> Anyone tried this? I think this might be a useful tool, better then regular meditation where it's so easy to drift and lose focus. i will be trying this out.
> 
> http://www.the-guided-meditation-site.com/candle-meditation.html


This sounds interesting. Anything which helps calm an anxious mind has to be well worth trying.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> The study in patients with panic disorder is hardly relatable to dp.


Doing something that might induce depersonalization for someone who already has DPD doesn't sound to me like a good idea. Especially not if there is a user who even got DPD from something like this:

"My DP/DR was triggered by looking too much into my computer screen and concentrating on this "virtual" thing. I suddenly had the feeling that something seriously changed or got damaged inside of my brain and since this day, nothing was the same anymore. Of course nothing was damaged, but it really felt like that."

Source: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51302-in-which-situation-did-your-dpdr-start/#entry355938


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> Doing something that might induce depersonalization for someone who already has DPD doesn't sound to me like a good idea. Especially not if there is a user who even got DPD from something like this:
> 
> "My DP/DR was triggered by looking too much into my computer screen and concentrating on this "virtual" thing. I suddenly had the feeling that something seriously changed or got damaged inside of my brain and since this day, nothing was the same anymore. Of course nothing was damaged, but it really felt like that."
> 
> Source: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51302-in-which-situation-did-your-dpdr-start/#entry355938


LOL.. Are you serious? This post has nothing to do with using candle meditation and is not relatable in any way.. It's about someone who TRIGGERED their dpd by staring at a some 'virtual thing' image on computer screen... Whoopy doo.

Go and find someone else who might be interested in your rubbish. I'm not!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> LOL.. Are you serious? This post has nothing to do with using candle meditation and is not relatable in any way.. It's about someone who TRIGGERED their dpd by staring at a some 'virtual thing' image on computer screen... Whoopy doo.


I don't think that there is a difference between staring at screen and staring at a candle. Staring is staring.



> Go and find someone else who might be interested in your rubbish. I'm not!


I think telling someone about the risk about a certain practise that he is going to start is by no means rubbish. It would be irresponsible to recommend something that not only induced DP in a experimental setting, but even induced DPD in a person we know.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> I think telling someone about the risk about a certain practise that he is going to start is by no means rubbish. It would be irresponsible to recommend something that not only induced DP in a experimental setting, but even induced DPD in a person we know.


So why don't you make a separate thread warning everyone of the dangers of staring and leave this thread to discussions around candle meditating?

Here's an idea for your threat title..

'Danger danger - don't ever stare at anything. It might leave you brain damaged and here's the proof'... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

TDX said:


> I don't think that there is a difference between staring at screen and staring at a candle. Staring is staring.


I disagree. Staring at a (liveless) blank computer screen is totally different than looking at real living light, where you can feel the warmth, see it moving, burning etc.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> So why don't you make a separate thread warning everyone of the dangers of staring and leave this thread to discussions around candle meditating?


Because I have a sense of responsibility.



> 'Danger danger - don't ever stare at anything. It might leave you brain damaged and here's the proof'... hahahahahahahaha


I never said "don't ever stare at anything". Like in many things the intensity matters. You are just laughing at the crap you stated yourself and are trying to attribute this falsely to me. A typical straw man argument.

And in jotteff's case excessive staring induced his DPD, which is exactly what you're supposed to do in the candle meditation according to the instructions. I interpret your laughing that you don't have any empathy with him. You know what it is like to have DPD. How would you feel if someone laughed about the cause of your disorder and downplayed it with questionable "arguments"?

At another thread you said: "Overwhelming stress lead me into it and reducing the stress in my life and taking care of myself lead me out of it."

I respond: 'Danger danger - don't ever have stress. It might leave you brain damaged and here's the proof'... hahahahahahahaha

How does this feel? Probably not very good, as I know your behaviour when someone even mildy disagrees with you and your folderol about the "dissociative disorders". I'm certain you would run berserk in the forum if someone acted to you in the same malicious way, like you're acting to others.



> I disagree. Staring at a (liveless) blank computer screen is totally different than looking at real living light, where you can feel the warmth, see it moving, burning etc.


I warned you, because I suppose that there is a risk, while the benefits are uncertain. That's the best I could do.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TDX said:


> Because I have a sense of responsibility.
> 
> I never said "don't ever stare at anything". Like in many things the intensity matters. You are just laughing at the crap you stated yourself and are trying to attribute this falsely to me. A typical straw hat argument.
> 
> ...


What a load of rot and none of it's even worthy of a response.

Goodbye. I have a life and far better things to do than talk to some troll


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

it's a form of trataka meditation, which is known to induced sensations of dp/dr. The object of the gaze makes little difference as to the sensations experienced, it is the levels of concentration and absorption that will affect the outcome. When concentration and absorption levels are high, sensations of detachment will increase. With certain individuals, it is possible to induce out-of-body experiences with focused gaze.

I have an interest in this technique because unusual/traumatic childhood experiences led me to use the staring technique to enter a trance state. 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53836-the-experimental-induction-of-dp-and-dr/


----------



## Alicia800p (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

Do you think it would be a good idea to mediate if you have chronic dp dr? 
Meditation does help grow neuro plasticity in your hippocampus.

I really hate yoga but it looks like that might be something I'll have to start doing.


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

I found that doing this meditation with a imaginary candle works even better. Basically just visualize it in the center of your vision. 
And You can do it with your eyes open or closed but Its probably easier closed lol


----------

